

Ask HN: What is the best way to monetize Picisto.com? - bradpineau

Hello,<p>I'm looking for some ideas on how to monetize http://www.picisto.com.<p>The site is currently using 3 monetization methods:
1. Banner advertisements
2. "In-app" purchasing (via Picisto coins)
3. Ordering photo prints<p>Neither of these methods are clear winners so far. There's no specific "content", so we can't target with ads. And no one seems to want to purchase photo prints.<p>Does anyone have any other ideas on how to monetize this site?<p>Thanks.
======
trevelyan
Do you have regular users, or is it just random traffic?

~~~
bradpineau
30% of the traffic is returning users.

